# Store Wide 30% off



## CEM Store (Dec 15, 2010)

Store wide? Are you kidding me? Wow..........................better hurry while it lasts. Merry Christmas!

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

Just started the Prami and Cialis from CEM. The Cialis is very good. I will post feedback on the Prami in a few days.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

getting ready to order there dex and clomi seems like they have good stuff from wht i read


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

will the liquidex 30ml and the clomi 70ml be enough ? for a pct cycle


----------



## tballz (Dec 22, 2010)

I wouldn't use dex for pct.  If you dose the clomi 70/70/35/35 then it should be enough.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

tballz said:


> I wouldn't use dex for pct.  If you dose the clomi 70/70/35/35 then it should be enough.


 
 No im gonna run the dex during cycle i was just wondering if one bottle of each would be enough ?


----------



## tballz (Dec 22, 2010)

Depends how long your cycle is and what you dose the dex at.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

i might just get 2 each to be on the safe side cycle will be 12 weeks and start with .5 dex ed or eod see how it goes


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sick ass prices!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Just started the Prami and Cialis from CEM. The Cialis is very good. I will post feedback on the Prami in a few days.


The CEM Prami and Cialis are outstanding! 

Not sure if you guys know this but Prami reduces the refractory period between male orgasms so you can orgasm multiple times in a short period of time. Last night I had sex about 5 minutes after finishing. 

Thanks CEM Prami and Cialis!

Oh, and thank Testosterone too!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 31, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> The CEM Prami and Cialis are outstanding!
> 
> Not sure if you guys know this but Prami reduces the refractory period between male orgasms so you can orgasm multiple times in a short period of time. Last night I had sex about 5 minutes after finishing.
> 
> ...


 hmmm....

i may need to check this prami out


----------

